
Stealth startup Privacy Labs raises $4M to give consumers control of their data - kn0thing
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/23/privacy-labs/
======
username223
> a stealth-stage startup that wants to enable internet users to “regain
> control” of their personal data, has landed a $4 million seed funding
> round... Other investors that participated include Lemnos Labs, Liquid 2
> Ventures, CrunchFund*,...

So Arrington is promoting one of his investments on one of his sites. The
investment claims to "give consumers control of their data," but the site
gives that data to at least 9 companies: AOL, Facebook, Gravatar, Parsely,
Taboola, Tinypass, Twitter, Vidible, and Wordpress.

------
Mandatum
There is no news here about the product or service that they're working on. We
only have a name and HD Moore's involvement at an advisory level.

This is not interesting.

------
bedros
4 mils seed fund with no product or traction? are they trying to repeat the
path color App took?

[http://mashable.com/2012/10/17/color-shuts-
down/#9QwfKgsSEGq...](http://mashable.com/2012/10/17/color-shuts-
down/#9QwfKgsSEGqZ)

~~~
masonic

      4 mils seed fund with no product or traction?
    

... or Head of Marketing, or Head of Design (per their Openings)

------
the_common_man
"The company doesn’t have a product right now and is cagey about what it will
eventually release"

Incredible pitching!

------
jjoe
How timely was this PR considering what happened with CF today[0]. I'm
sincerely impressed!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13718752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13718752)

------
tmrmn
This reminds me of Arrested Developments Faceblock way too much

